# Angeln in Südafrika. Nur wann und wo?



## Fulli (14. August 2017)

Moin, Moin,
Ich würde gerne im Frühjahr 2019 nach Südafrika zum Angeln.
Nun ist die Frage ist es überhaupt die richtige Jahreszeit? 
Welcher Fisch hat wann Saison? Wir hatten uns überlegt nach Shelly Beach zu fahren. War jemand schonmal da?

Wir brauchen eine Unterkunft für 4 Personen und wollen mit einem Guide angeln. 

Leider findet man im Internet nichts konkretes, deshalb wäre ich für eure Hilfe dankbar.


----------



## Fulli (17. August 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Südafrika. Nur wann und wo?*

Oha mal gucken wie weit ich mit meinem Schulenglisch komme. Aber danke schonmal  

Vielleicht findet sich ja im Forum noch jemand der schonmal da war.


----------

